# Bottle Stopper Group Buy IS ON (CLOSED)



## Rchan63 (Aug 1, 2010)

OK.... Everyone this group buy is ON. From the interest on the feeler thread, we're going to be in the 100-200 piece price at $4.60 each. This GB is only for the bottle stoppers and nothing else.

You Can get more information at http://www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com/

This GB will be open until August 22, 2010. By the end of the 22nd I will close this GB and no additional orders will be taken.

I thinking once the Gb is close I will need about one week to sort out all the details and wait for Gregg to get back from his show. Once the order is place it will take another week(+ or-) for me to start getting the orders out. 

Please have some patience, this is my first time doing a GB and it may be my last:biggrin:.

I will post any new or unexpected mishaps if any( I'm hoping for none)

Please post here the quantity you are interested in buying.

PM me also so I can keep track and I will PM you with a total and a my paypal information. 

$4.60 each

3% + $0.30 for paypal

$1.50 per person for shipping from vendor to me. 

$4.95 USPS Small up to 15 stoppers 

$10.70 for medium Box anything above 16-100 stoppers.

Insurance is available 

$1.75 for orders up to $50.00

$2.25 for orders up to $100.00

$2.75 for orders up to $200.00. 
Thanks

Richard


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll take 10 please.  If you will PM me the total with shipping, handling. etc and your PayPal information and I'll make the payment.

Jim Smith


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in for 15. PM me the total once calculated please.


----------



## michelle (Aug 1, 2010)

5 please


----------



## David Keller (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll take 15 please.  Please PM with total when it's time to pay.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 1, 2010)

i'll take 5 please


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 1, 2010)

10 stoppers please - I come up with $54.32 and no insurance


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry guys I forgot to add insurance option. Please state if you want insurance againt lost of package.


----------



## richstick1 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll take 10 as well - please let me know via PM when/where to pay!  I totalled $54.13 as well....


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd like 5, please. No insurance. PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just want to inform everyone PP take 3% on the entire transaction. Please look at the example below. I'm sorry I should have done this in my original thread, newbe error.

Please correct my math if I'm wrong.

10 pieces @ $4.60                 =$46.00
Shipping from vendor to me        $1.50
Sm USPS Flat rate box              $4.95
Insurance                               $1.75
Sub Total                              $54.20
Paypal  3%+$0.30                    $1.93
Total with insurance                $56.13

Total without insurance is         $54.32
 
Thank you for understanding

Richard


----------



## panini (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll take 10, please. No insurance. Thank you.


----------



## buckobernie (Aug 2, 2010)

I will take 10, no insurance. thanks bernie


----------



## bad (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd like ten but I'm also in Canada. My postal code is T3G 3X4. Could you calculate the total and send me a  PM?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Monty (Aug 2, 2010)

Put me down for 25, no insurance.


----------



## joeatact (Aug 3, 2010)

I will take 10, no insurance


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 3, 2010)

Please let me know if I missed your name. When you paypal your order please include your fourm name, it'll help me keep track easier.

1. buckobernie 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
2. bad 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
3. Monty 25 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
4. PTownSubbie 15 no insurance(PAID)
5. michelle 5 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
6. David Keller 15 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
7. Pioneerpens 5 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
8. ericw95 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
9. Jeremy 15 stopperw with insurance(PAID)
10. Jim15 5 stoppers no insurance(PAID CHECK)
11. Joeatact 10 stoppers no insurance (PAID)
12. Jim Smith 10 stoppers with insurance (PAID)
13. Nava1uni 15 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
14. markgun 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
15. steeler fan1 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
16. Panini 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
17. Tool-Man 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
18. Stick Rounder 20 stopper without insurance(PAID)
19. BKind2Anmls 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
20. louisbry 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
21. kevrob 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
22. andy49 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
23. scuba 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
24. george7 10 stoppers no insurance(PAID)
25. judgesawdust 5 stoppers no insurance(PAID)


----------



## Dorno (Aug 4, 2010)

How much is postage for us down under ? It may work out to expensive when you work out how many I get for the price (how many in standard postage pack)

Cheers   Ian


----------



## tool-man (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll take 10, no insurance.  $54.32, right?  Please send Paypal info.  Andy


----------



## panini (Aug 5, 2010)

Richard, PP sent


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like 25 please. PM with total and paypal information


----------



## markgum (Aug 7, 2010)

I will take 10 with NO insurace. PM with paypal info please
also PM sent. 
thanks


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in for 10, no insurance. PM total and PP info.

Thanks, Carl


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in for 20.  I figure $ 103.20
Please PM with PP info.


----------



## andy49 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will take ten.
Please PM info.
Thanks


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Aug 16, 2010)

Ten for me, please.

PM your PayPal info and I will get the payment to you.


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 19, 2010)

Couple of days left folks


----------



## louisbry (Aug 19, 2010)

I will take 10 with NO insurace. PM with paypal info please.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2010)

15 for me, insured.


----------



## kevrob (Aug 20, 2010)

OK, I am finally pulling the trigger and ordering.  Count me in for 10.  PM sent. No insurance.


----------



## scuba (Aug 21, 2010)

I will take 10 please, no insurance.  Please send PP info.  Thank you for running this group buy!

David


----------



## George7 (Aug 22, 2010)

I may be too late, I lost track of time, but I would like 10 with no insurance. Please send PayPal information. Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## judgesawdust (Aug 22, 2010)

*Count me in*

I'll take 5 please, no insurance, PM me with paypal info please. :biggrin:

Thanks for organizing this buy. 

Jeff


----------



## Pens By Scott (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd like to take 15, no insurance, PM with paypal and total.  I'm in Canada, my postal code is T2W 2A7.


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 23, 2010)

This group by is now closed I will order from vendor in the next few days.

Thanks everyone 

Richard


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a little update: I will place the bottle stopper order with the vendor tomorrow evening. The total count is 300 pieces. I'll post again once I'm ready to ship.

Richard


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just sent in the payment, there are 2 boxes weighting around 30lbs per box. I will start the shipping as soon as I can.


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just alittle update:

I received the bottle stoppers from G3 Studios Saturday and I've shipped about half the orders out this morning. I expect I will ship the rest of the stoppers out tomorrow morning. You should be receiving them in a few days. 

Thanks for trusting me with your money.

Richard


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 8, 2010)

Everything have been shipped as this morning.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2010)

Got mine today, they look great. Haven't had a chance to really examine yet though. Thanks


----------



## Monty (Sep 9, 2010)

Got mine today also. They look great.


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 9, 2010)

I,m happy to hear the stoppers are started to show up and more importantly you are happy with them. Yvonne and Gregg at G3 Studio was a pleasure to work.


----------



## kevrob (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard, just wanted to add that ii got mine last night and thank you for doing a wonderful job on the group buy.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine arrived today, very nice. Thank you for organizing this buy.

Carl


----------



## judgesawdust (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ditto . . .*

Just got mine today when I arrived home. Same comments as above and steelerfan1 (Go Raiders!! :biggrin


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Richard, I received my order today. Thank you.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 11, 2010)

Received stoppers today and they are very nice. Thanks for doing this buy.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 12, 2010)

Got mine today


----------



## markgum (Sep 16, 2010)

got mine today. very pleased with them. 
thanks for coordinating the buy.


----------

